# Chia Seeds



## Metaliron (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find these in AD?

Thanks


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

Metaliron said:


> Anyone know where I can find these in AD?
> 
> Thanks


have u tried online? u can buy from amazon or local websites.
i got my chia seeds from australia.
i think its decent brand (the chia seed co) and they exists in most cities' large super markets.

i bought my chia seeds online though and they shipped to me.
Chia Seeds and Nuts

hope that helps u


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

archcherub said:


> have u tried online? u can buy from amazon or local websites.
> i got my chia seeds from australia.
> i think its decent brand (the chia seed co) and they exists in most cities' large super markets.
> 
> ...


btw, do feel free to try other brands.
just make sure its not from china...


----------

